# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Russian name equivalents?

## mashamania

What are the russian equivalents of these names? 
Patrick, Joseph, Anthony, Greta, Jack, James, and Cristobal or Christopher  
thanks

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Патрик, Джозеф...

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Энтони, Грета...

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Джек, Джеймс, Кристофер.

----------


## Оля

Joseph = Иосиф, Anthony = Антон, Greta = ?Маргарита... 
Hm, Jack is a familiar variant of name John (Иван), is'n it?

----------


## mashamania

Thanks Olya! Yeah you're right Greta is from Margaret, and Jack from John. 
Gordon, aren't those just transliterations? What I was hoping to find out was these names' russian equivalents or the russian version, like Ivan for John.

----------


## TATY

> Joseph = Иосиф, Anthony = Антон, Greta = ?Маргарита... 
> Hm, Jack is a familiar variant of name John (Иван), is'n it?

 I think Jack was a borrow of the French Jaques which is the French equivalent of John.  
Regarding the question. Are you asking for Russian equivalents of the English names, or the English names just written in Russian letters? 
Like the Russian equivalent of John is Ivan. But you can write the English name John in Russian retaining it's English pronunciation Джон - Dzhon (Dzh = English J). 
Patrick, Joseph, Anthony, Greta, Jack, James, and Cristobal or Christopher  
Патрик, Джосеф, Антони, Грета, Джэк, Джеймс, Кристобаль, Кристофер. 
Those are transliterations, that is the names written in Cyrillic retaining the English pronunciation as close as possible. 
Here are the Russian equivalents. Most names in English are biblical names, and have their origin in the Hebrew language. Other are from Greek or Latin (but these can often still be traced back to Hebrew). These names are equivalents, which means they share the same root name in Hebrew/Latin/Greek. Often they don't look very similar, e.g. John / Иван. Although there are English names that have equivalents in Russian, the Russian name is often disused.  
Patrick = doesn't really have one
Anthony = Антон (Anton)
Greta = I think this comes from Margerta, so maybe Маргарита (Margarita), but I'm not sure if this name is used in Russia.
Jack = John = Иван (Ivan)
James = derived from Jacob = Яков (Yakov)
Christopher = Христофор (Khristofor) but hardly ever used.  
It's interesting how names differe between the languages. 
E.g. in Hebrew the name Jacob is "Yaakov". Hebrew V has tended to become a B in English (this is because V and B are the same letter in the Hebrew alphabet). E.g. Abraham, has a V istead of a B in Hebrew.  
Also Hebrew Y sounds has become a J in English. Probably something to do with in many languages J has a Y sound. E.g. most European languages apart from English, French, Portugues and Spanish have a J with a Y sound. (Polish Jan - pronounced Yan). 
Jerusalem in Hebrew is Yerushalayim, Jesus is Yeshua, Johnathan is Yonatan. 
Jacob is interesting since both these changes have occrued. The Y sound has become a J, and the V has become a B.

----------


## Оля

> Greta = I think this comes from Margerta, so maybe Маргарита (Margarita), but I'm not sure if this name is used in Russia.

 Haha! Very popular name!

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY  Greta = I think this comes from Margerta, so maybe Маргарита (Margarita), but I'm not sure if this name is used in Russia.   Haha! Very popular name!

   ::   Мастер и Маргарита   ::

----------


## Оля

By the way, Joseph = Иосиф OR *Осип*

----------


## TATY

> By the way, Joseph = Иосиф OR *Осип*

 Oh yeh. Again, in Hebrew F and P are the same letter.  :P

----------


## wanja

Patrick - Патрикей (nowdays it's a rare name)

----------


## tyomitch

> Originally Posted by Оля  Joseph = Иосиф, Anthony = Антон, Greta = ?Маргарита... 
> Hm, Jack is a familiar variant of name John (Иван), is'n it?   I think Jack was a borrow of the French Jaques which is the French equivalent of John.

 Jacques = Jacob = Яков
Jack ≠Jacques 
reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_%28name%29

----------


## Friendy

> Patrick - Патрикей (nowdays it's a rare name)

 In some fairy-tales there is Лиса(a fox) Патрикеевна. (that means her father's name was Патрикей  :: )

----------


## Бармалей

> Jack ≠Jacques9

 Yeah, because Jacques Bauer just doesn't seem to roll of the tongue...

----------


## Wowik

Яков = Иаков (old-fashioned)
Иван = Иоанн (old-fashioned)

----------

